# 2004 Jetta GLS DTC P1631 and P1634 NEED HELP!!!!



## hammer008 (Oct 4, 2010)

I've got a 2004 jetta gls with dtc p01631 and p01634 and vehicl is stuck in some sort of limp mode and won't rev up. tried clearing codes after replacing downstream O2 sensor and gas pedal but cannot clear codes. I'm at an aftermarket shop so I don't have access to a VAG scan tool but have a modis. Should I even bother with this vehicle anymore or just send it to the dealer?


----------



## kokdiesel (Oct 10, 2010)

These codes are for high circuit conditions on your Throttle Position Sensor. I'd check out your connections before replacing any parts. Inspect both sides of the connector and determine if your TPS is out of wack. There is a process to check the TPS which is located on the Accelerator pedal where dirt and moisture can cause corrosion on these terminals.


----------

